# Independence Park/American Legion Park



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Went by pass both lakes and people were fishing them. I look at the fish stocked and would like to know how to catch them, Especially catfish bought powerbait liver flavor and Im trying to go next week before I get to school. If anyone has any info would be great!
Thanks

Cris


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

The parks are in missouri city.
Independence Park Court Rd./Lexington Blvd.
American leg.... Lexingotn Blvd.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CMAN:

I have been checking the stocking reports on the two lakes that you asked about in MC and it has been stocked for several years with channel cats. I think you should get some worms (available from Academy, in the fridge in the fishing section), small lead weights, and medium sized hooks and sling a worm to those hungry guys.

I appreciate your efforts on trying to get advice. Hang in there. Someone better than me will help.

E75


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

get a loaf of bread, bait up some treble hooks with the dough balls made from the bread, toss out about 10-20 feet from the bank and wait


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> CMAN:
> 
> I have been checking the stocking reports on the two lakes that you asked about in MC and it has been stocked for several years with channel cats. I think you should get some worms (available from Academy, in the fridge in the fishing section), small lead weights, and medium sized hooks and sling a worm to those hungry guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks essayons75 
For the input ill try it out
I appreciate your input!!:cheers:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

bill said:


> get a loaf of bread, bait up some treble hooks with the dough balls made from the bread, toss out about 10-20 feet from the bank and wait


The bread dough or your power bait should catch some. The treble hook is a good idea for cats. Also take some needle nose pliers to unhook them.

Oh, and by the way, you are 14 years old by your profile, no clicking beer glasses icons.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> The bread dough or your power bait should catch some. The treble hook is a good idea for cats. Also take some needle nose pliers to unhook them.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, you are 14 years old by your profile, no clicking beer glasses icons.


I taught those were root beer!! sorry


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CMAN322 said:


> I taught those were root beer!! sorry


My son is 14. FAIL!!!


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> My son is 14. FAIL!!!


Im a christian so I hate any type of alcholic beverages and anything to do with smoking!!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

CMAN322 said:


> Went by pass both lakes and people were fishing them. I look at the fish stocked and would like to know how to catch them, Especially catfish bought powerbait liver flavor and Im trying to go next week before I get to school. If anyone has any info would be great!
> Thanks
> 
> Cris


Cris , most older folks or even people your age will help you out if you ask them. It`s not like
they are giving out a great secret since it is at a stocked water. Start up a conversation 
and I`m sure they will divulge some tips to get you started . When i was a young man,
I never hesitated to inquire about bait , depth or even location . At 13 , we were camping 
at Lake Sam Rayburn and I started talking to another kid while we were bank fishing with 
cane poles.
Turned out that the boy and his parents had a little Jonboat with a 5 hp on it . The boy
invited me to go out on the lake with him , I`d never been in a boat before.
For the next three days we must have hit every brush pile on Rayburn , we put a dent
in the bluegill population using crickets under corks and I had the time of my life.
Over 40 years later , I still know the the man that was the kid I went fishing with.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> Cris , most older folks or even people your age will help you out if you ask them. It`s not like
> they are giving out a great secret since it is at a stocked water. Start up a conversation
> and I`m sure they will divulge some tips to get you started . When i was a young man,
> I never hesitated to inquire about bait , depth or even location . At 13 , we were camping
> ...


Same thing happened to me when I was fishing two weeks ago at surfside I met this kid same age as me I knew he looked familiar but didnt know from where he told me his name and finally came to me turns out it was a friend I met at Pre-school and he is going to the same High School im going to.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

See there , you`ll make friends and get advice or pointers from people wherever you go. Also, don`t
be surprised if someone walks up to you and asks questions as you probably have experience in areas that others don`t have . I hope you can get more info on the places you are fishing . Good luck to you.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

cman322,
American legion pond is my back yard. The pond holds just about every species of fish you would find at any lake in the region. Every January rainbow trout are stocked, but only life as long as the water is cold. 

I usually go out there with my daughter throwing spinner bait after dinner to help with digestion. Send me a PM and I will show you around. 

Kiko


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> My son is 14. FAIL!!!


x2 - I have a 17 YO. Definite fail.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

When they stock our pond with catfish and have the Kidfish event we go to HEB and get a container of chicken liver. Just cut a piece off and thread it on the hook with a weight and throw it out and wait. Once the catfish pick it up give it a few seconds and set the hook. Works pretty darn good. Have fun!


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Were going on our monthly fishing day with just guys.My brothers, my dad, my uncles, cousins and well of course me. If we get skunked in one place we will go to another one. That doesnt meen I dont need help. Im trying to have a fishing tournament with them to see who can catch the bigger fish!!☺


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

give the bread balls a shot, catfish like them and as a bonus for fun, maybe a 5-8lb carp will come by LOL

My daughter and Niece on a couple different trips, all on bread (all fish released)


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ill give the bread balls a shot. I still doubt the powerbait liver flavor will work.
Nice fish BTW!!!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Channel cats like live minnows too; decent sized ones.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Steelersfan said:


> Channel cats like live minnows too; decent sized ones.


Tried it with minnows before it never worked for channel cat, I did manage to catch a bass.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hey CMAN:

Just bustin' your chops on the cheers icon last night. You seem to be a very nice and respectable young man.

When are you going to fish and post a report? Just do it, succeeded or fail. I still do both on a regular basis, mostly the second one, but it is always fun to try!

E75


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Hey CMAN:
> 
> Just bustin' your chops on the cheers icon last night. You seem to be a very nice and respectable young man.
> 
> ...


Thanks E75

Me and my Dad will go in our monthly father and son fishing.
I am trying to beat my father since he always catches something big!!
IM just trying to get advice on how to beat my dad.... if I can!!:mpd:


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Hey CMAN:
> 
> Just bustin' your chops on the cheers icon last night. You seem to be a very nice and respectable young man.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I will post a report on how it went. I hope it goes well!!
Thats if the weather permits:headknock


----------

